# Is This Opaque Blue Tape?



## momo608 (Jul 10, 2016)

Did Schwinn even have a solid blue colored tape that wasn't opaque blue?


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes that is Opaque Blue, however note that there were lighter and darker versions of this color. Not officially, but over the years and batches that's how it turned out.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't have all day and night waiting for answers! It took you 5 minutes, whats the hold up?

Thanks!

I thought it looked on the darker side. 

Looks fresh, I think I'll snag a roll.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage-Schwinn-Professional-Handle-Bar-Tape-Blue/252456846064?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=c6a73daff667441bbc9ad963f7bab821&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=252456846064


----------

